# Rune Stones



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Anybody doing a gypsy room may want to make these simple props
river stones (from wally world) and then paint on symbols


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow great idea


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

cool!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice stones!!! Don't throw these at your neighbor!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lilly, you have so many great ideas. I found a gypsy costume at a thrift store and thought about sticking it on a bucky and putting her in a chair. Now thanks to you, she's going to have a table, tent, cards and now rune rocks, all simple and affordable ideas. If we keep this up my husband will want to have a talk with you. LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is a great idea Scareme..I think I will do the same with the blucky dressed up then if I can't find someone to do that It won't matter. Thanks
I wish I still had the costume I wore when I was about 10 I think. It would have been perfect. And beelces' head he made for contest haha 
LOL on the hubby..I will give him more ideas okay


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice stones. Made a set myself the other year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice stones...Cool


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You sure got stones! LOL!

That is a great prop. I wish I could think of things like that. Oh well, that is what Hauntforum is for.:devil:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice and simple, good idea!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope you don't mind but I am having a fortune teller this year and I am going to use your idea to let her hand them out as tokens. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Probably the cheapest prop ever!! Great idea!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Go right ahead pee wee sounds like a good idea 
btw I saw a bag of black river stones at the dollar store too. Cheaper than walmart cuz i had to buy a bigger bag there.


----------

